# Brazoria county buck



## tomaschavezchamp (Sep 9, 2016)

Found this pic of this buck from a few years ago have yall seen any bigger ones in Brazoria county?









Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## saltwatersensations (Aug 30, 2004)

wow!


----------



## 98aggie77566 (Jul 7, 2009)

That is a toad for Brazoria County!


----------



## tomaschavezchamp (Sep 9, 2016)

This was like 3 or 4 years ago i seen him once in bow season but never seen him again. But i shot a nice buck the next year but nothing like him























This is him

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Nice mounts


----------



## Category6 (Nov 21, 2007)

Yes I've seen bigger, all on Dow property off of Buffalo camp bayou back in the early 90s. They do get big down there when they are not shot at 3.5 years old.


----------



## txjustin (Jun 3, 2009)

We had one killed 2 years ago that scored 140something. I've seen 140s and one that would easily be in the 150s. Lets just say I hunt a honeyhole.


----------



## DadSaid (Apr 4, 2006)

Nice buck..


----------



## tomaschavezchamp (Sep 9, 2016)

Thanks 

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## Big Guns 1971 (Nov 7, 2013)

Nice deer.


----------



## HookIt (Aug 21, 2014)

Very nice size buck for Brazoria county!


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

Where are you guys finding these brazoria county deer leases? I have been trying for years 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## tomaschavezchamp (Sep 9, 2016)

They are hard to find.

Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


----------



## TX HOOKSETTER (Oct 8, 2009)

rubberducky said:


> Where are you guys finding these brazoria county deer leases? I have been trying for years
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk





tomaschavezchamp said:


> They are hard to find.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G860P using Tapatalk


Kind of like finding a unicorn or a diamond in a goat's butt... :rotfl:

To the OP:
Yes I have seen a couple of big bucks in Brazoria County. The one's I have seen have all been on the Brazos river bottom, though.


----------



## rubberducky (Mar 19, 2010)

TX HOOKSETTER said:


> Kind of like finding a unicorn or a diamond in a goat's butt... :rotfl:
> 
> To the OP:
> Yes I have seen a couple of big bucks in Brazoria County. The one's I have seen have all been on the Brazos river bottom, though.


Been trying for years. I can't even find one that is full or one i.can even put my name on the list for lol. 
Maybe one day

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## yorky54 (Aug 10, 2012)

*Matagorda County*

This buck was found dead on a friend of mine's property close to the prison South of West Columbia on 36 which put's it in Matagorda County. I know this is a Brazoria County post but this is one heck of a whitetail for a coastal county. He taped out right at 154". The land owner had been watching this deer for several years and we found it in the middle of his property. He more than likely died of natural causes. We didn't find the bottom jaw so I can't give you a for sure age but he was obviously mature. We took a cape from another buck on the same property and had the mount done. The taxidermist did a wonderful job. His name is Junior 832-275-5678. The deers horns were both bleached and moldy when I gave them to him. I was very impressed with what he gave back to me.


----------



## hog_down (Jan 11, 2010)

^^^ wow, that's beautiful


----------



## Shaky (May 21, 2004)

Friend sent me this pic of the buck his neighbor shot this past weekend in Brazoria County. All I know is it was shot between west Columbia and angketon









Sent from my SM-G925P using Tapatalk


----------



## Totally Tuna (Apr 13, 2006)

Brazoria County Deer hunting community that hunts local haunts is very similar to the Tarpon fishermen here on 2-Cool. They stay very tight lipped. I knew some guys that had a sweetheart deal on a duck and goose lease and they would take anyone that they could find hunting with them, but they found out that property had huge deer on it and secured the rights. Many of those guys didn't even let their best friends know they were hunting deer locally. I think they may have made a pact not to tell. This was back in the early 90's. I found out from one of their wives.


----------



## kevinmic (Jul 5, 2016)

Killed this Last weekend In West Columbia. I've seen some monsters on camera in this area. Attached my best game camera pics from this year some in Wild Peach and some in West Columbia. Big Deer at both spots.


----------

